

I'm against SOPA... So I'll explain how to make soap with olive oil - adulau
http://www.foo.be/cgi-bin/wiki.pl/2011-12-25_Against_SOPA_or_How_To_Do_Soap

======
DanBC
People need to be really really careful with sodium hydroxide. It burns, and
it keeps burning even after extensive irrigation. It (does something like)
binds to fat, which makes it really hard to irrigate. Sodium Hydroxide burns
probably require skin grafts to heal properly. So, yeah, go careful with it.

I say all this because I know someone who used to self-harm with sodium
hydroxide and I've seen the results and treatment (in a variety of English
hospitals specialising in burns) first hand.

